# Kleine Hilfe für neue Aion Spieler



## Cerom (29. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht können hier mal ein paar Veteranen schreiben was ein Neuling in Aion weiter helfen könnte ?

Ich fang mal an mit dem was mir so einfällt:

- In den unteren Stufen, so ungefähr bis Stufe 20, ist es extrem hilfreich wenn man seine Ausrüstung möglichst gleich mit Verzauberungssteinen aufwertet. Die Verzauberungssteine kann man einfach dadurch gewinnen das man überflüssige Ausrüstung die man findet entzaubert. Dazu braucht man ein Werkzeug das man beim Gemischtwarenverkäufer finden kann. 
Ich hattee z.B. mit meinem Templer auf Stufe 21 eine Ausrüstung wo kein Teil über Stufe 12 war, allerdings so gut es ging verzaubert. Z.B. der Schild war der erste grüne Schild mit Stufe 4, allerdings +10 verzaubert. Meine Waffe war ein Kolben Stufe 12.  Damit habe ich ein Duell gegen einen Templer, auch Level 21, gemacht der eine Ausrüstung mit Stufen 18 bis 21 hatte. Mein Char war völlig überlegen. Er kam nicht mal wirklich durch mein Schild durch.
Natürlich helfen Verzauberungssteine auch über Stufe 20 enorm. Nur bis ungefähr zu der Stufe sind sie extrem billig zu bekommen und deshalb sollte man sie auch möglichst einsetzen. Danach wird es dann immer teurer und meist spart man dann ja auch schon auf andere Dinge.

Die Ausrüstung in Aion ist nicht so inflationär wie in den meisten anderen Spielen. Wie aus dem vorherigen Absatz vielleicht schon zu erkennen ist. Ein grünes Stufe 12 Schwert, voll verzaubert, ist z.B. noch immer besser als ein Stufe 18 Schwert, ohne Verzauberung.

Ab Stufe 10 bekommt man seine Flügel. Es gibt zwei Arten diese zu benutzen. Fliegen und gleiten. Das Fliegen ist zu anfang nur sehr eingeschrängt. Aber keine Sorge im späteren spielverlauft ändert sich das dann massiv. Aber unterschätzt nicht die zweite Art eure Flügel zu benutzen. Das Gleiten wird später immer wichtiger, erfordert aber einiges an Übung um es später wirklich sinnvoll nutzen zu können. 

Die ersten beiden Gebiete in Aion sind sehr schlauchartig. Laßt euch davon nicht abschrecken. Später wird es sehr viel offener. Auch wenn man später meint Aion sei dann auch in späteren Gebieten teilweise schlauchartig, bzw. besser die Bewegung sei nur eingeschränkt weil ständig irgendwelche Berge die Wege begrenzen. Diese Berge sind fast alle betretbar und so fast die komplette Map offen. Aber dazu muß man dann wissen wie es geht und vor allem gleiten können.

Die erste Soloinstanz, Haramel sollte man so bald es geht betreten. Das wäre Stufe 18. Ab Stufe 23 kann die nicht mehr betreten werden, zudem ist dann das was man dort bekommt auch nicht mehr wirklich gut.

Solltet ihr auf euren Reisen, so um Stufe 23 rum, mal ein Feuerschwert finden, schmeißt es nicht weg oder verkauft es nicht an einem Händler. Es ist zwar nur ein weises Schwert, aber über eine Questreihe wird es dann zu einem blauen 34er Schwert (ich glaub benutzbar ab Stufe 32) und eine der besten Einhandschwerter in diesem Stufenbereich.

Erkundigt euch welche Manasteine für eure Klasse sinnvoll sind. Ein Templer der Magieverstärkung sockelt ist nicht unbedingt jemand der weis was sinnvoll ist. Ein Zauerer der blocken sockelt weis auch noch nicht wie es besser geht. Ein Gladiator mit gesockelten Blocken, ohne Schild sollte sich auch überlegen ob das was bringt.  In den unteren Leveln sind Manasteine zwar hilfreich, aber noch nicht wirklich sehr wichtig. Später allerdings machen sie recht viel aus. Aber wirklich erst so ab Stufe 25 - 30.


----------



## skyline930 (29. Januar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> - In den unteren Stufen, so ungefähr bis Stufe 20, ist es extrem hilfreich wenn man seine Ausrüstung möglichst gleich mit Verzauberungssteinen aufwertet. Die Verzauberungssteine kann man einfach dadurch gewinnen das man überflüssige Ausrüstung die man findet entzaubert. Dazu braucht man ein Werkzeug das man beim Gemischtwarenverkäufer finden kann.
> Ich hattee z.B. mit meinem Templer auf Stufe 21 eine Ausrüstung wo kein Teil über Stufe 12 war, allerdings so gut es ging verzaubert. Z.B. der Schild war der erste grüne Schild mit Stufe 4, allerdings +10 verzaubert. Meine Waffe war ein Kolben Stufe 12. Damit habe ich ein Duell gegen einen Templer, auch Level 21, gemacht der eine Ausrüstung mit Stufen 18 bis 21 hatte. Mein Char war völlig überlegen. Er kam nicht mal wirklich durch mein Schild durch.
> Natürlich helfen Verzauberungssteine auch über Stufe 20 enorm. Nur bis ungefähr zu der Stufe sind sie extrem billig zu bekommen und deshalb sollte man sie auch möglichst einsetzen. Danach wird es dann immer teurer und meist spart man dann ja auch schon auf andere Dinge.



Ne Frage dazu - ist dass denn wirklich so billig? Das Werkzeug kostet 1.2k beim NPC, bekommt man pro Entzauberung +1 auf ein Item, oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Cerom (29. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ne Frage dazu - ist dass denn wirklich so billig? Das Werkzeug kostet 1.2k beim NPC, bekommt man pro Entzauberung +1 auf ein Item, oder wie funktioniert das?


Ja das Werkzeug kostet und da man möglichst alles verzaubert, bekommt man für die Sachen auch keine Kinah. Aber ich hatte bis Stufe 20 trotzdem nie Schwierigkeiten dafür genug Kinah zu haben. Die Verzauberungen sind extrem hifreich, man killt die Gegner viel schneller und auch schwerere Gegner. Man braucht so gut wie keine Tränke. Mit Verzauberungen ist es einfach so das sich z.B: ein Stufe 10 eher so spielt als wäre er schon Stufe 15 (ohne Verzauberungen).  Und zu wenig Kinah hat man in den unteren Stufen eigentlich nie. Später ist man dann öfters mal Pleite wen dann so ein Verzauberungsstein 20 Millionen kostet ^^.


----------



## skyline930 (29. Januar 2012)

Ah, okay. Ich hab mir auf meinem Chanter auf Level 11 100k angehamstert, geb aber kaum was aus, da ich keine Ahnung hab was noch kommt, und wie viel ich brauche 
Ich hab jetzt aber auch eh einen Gladiator angefangen, da probier ich mal rum. Dafür ist die Beta schließlich da.


----------



## Cerom (29. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt aber auch eh einen Gladiator angefangen, da probier ich mal rum. Dafür ist die Beta schließlich da.



Na ja, das muß ich nicht ganz kapieren. Wieso fängt jemand einen Char auf den Betaserver an, nur damit er dann schon bald wieder gelöscht wird ? Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das da wirklich was getestet wird. Was sollte das sein ? Aion hat zwar einige Schwachstellen, welches MMO hat die nicht, aber Bugs sind eigentlich mit der Lupe zu suchen. Ich wüßte keinen. Und wieso wollen die ihre Technik testen ? Ich kaufe mir doch auch keinen neuen Computer und teste den dann erst mal 3 Wochen um dann anschließend alle, seid dem gespeicherten Daten, zu löschen. Ich denke das ist eher ein Werbegag von Gameforce. Aber die Leute scheinen auch darauf einzugehen.

EDIT: Oder lese ich vielleicht dann, so in ein, zwei Jahren &#8222;Ich war schon bei der Beta dabei&#8220; ? (^^) Die Beta war vor zweieinhalb Jahren.


----------



## skyline930 (29. Januar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Na ja, das muß ich nicht ganz kapieren. Wieso fängt jemand einen Char auf den Betaserver an, nur damit er dann schon bald wieder gelöscht wird ? Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das da wirklich was getestet wird. Was sollte das sein ? Aion hat zwar einige Schwachstellen, welches MMO hat die nicht, aber Bugs sind eigentlich mit der Lupe zu suchen. Ich wüßte keinen. Und wieso wollen die ihre Technik testen ? Ich kaufe mir doch auch keinen neuen Computer und teste den dann erst mal 3 Wochen um dann anschließend alle, seid dem gespeicherten Daten, zu löschen. Ich denke das ist eher ein Werbegag von Gameforce. Aber die Leute scheinen auch darauf einzugehen.
> 
> EDIT: Oder lese ich vielleicht dann, so in ein, zwei Jahren &#8222;Ich war schon bei der Beta dabei" ? (^^) Die Beta war vor zweieinhalb Jahren.



Nein, mit probieren meine ich eher das ich die Klassen probiere. "Belohnt" wird man ja wenn das Spiel live geht. Undzwar mit Vet-Status und abhängig vom Level das man erreicht eine zeit lang gratis Gold-Account. Getestet sollen denke ich vor allem die Serverkapazitäten. Für eine Closed Beta sind es schon recht viele Spieler.
Edit: Außerdem spiele ich atm auf Elyos-Seite, wenn das Spiel live geht werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich Asmodier spielen


----------



## Cerom (29. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Nein, mit probieren meine ich eher das ich die Klassen probiere. "Belohnt" wird man ja wenn das Spiel live geht. Undzwar mit Vet-Status und abhängig vom Level das man erreicht eine zeit lang gratis Gold-Account. Getestet sollen denke ich vor allem die Serverkapazitäten. Für eine Closed Beta sind es schon recht viele Spieler.
> Edit: Außerdem spiele ich atm auf Elyos-Seite, wenn das Spiel live geht werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich Asmodier spielen


Das Spiel ist schon live ^^. Genau so wie du es gerade testest.

Du bekommst als Belohnung, wenn du auf dem Betaserver bis Stufe 30 spielst 30 Tage lang den Goldstatus. Das sind also 9,99 Euro. Also ich kann ja verstehen das für viele 10 Euro viel Geld sind. Aber dafür einige Tage erst mal nur probieren. Ich würde gleich richtig spielen wollen. 

Ich verstehe auch das es Leute gibt denen es nichts ausmacht erst mal tagelang nur so zu spielen, um dann, alles was man erreicht hat wieder zu verlieren. Nur das es anscheinend so viele sind kapiere ich nicht. So ein Char wächst mir doch ans Herz. Und wenn ich lese fragen doch auch die meisten Spieler, die einen Testaccount haben, ob sie ihren Testchar danach auch so weiter spielen können. Also scheint das nicht nur mir wichtig zu sein. 

Ich würde es wirklich verstehen wenn danach die Chars übernommen werden. Aber Gamforce hat ja unmißverständlich erklärt die Chars werden danach unwiederbringlich gelöscht.

EDIT: Was mich aber mal interessieren würde. Also von den wirklich neuen Spielern. Wie gefällt euch Aion ?


----------



## skyline930 (29. Januar 2012)

> Das Spiel ist schon live ^^. Genau so wie du es gerade testest.



Ja, bei NCsoft, wo ich weder einen Account, noch ein Abo habe 



> Du bekommst als Belohnung, wenn du auf dem Betaserver bis Stufe 30 spielst 30 Tage lang den Goldstatus. Das sind also 9,99 Euro. Also ich kann ja verstehen das für viele 10 Euro viel Geld sind. Aber dafür einige Tage erst mal nur probieren. Ich würde gleich richtig spielen wollen.



Ich will auch richtig spielen, kann ich aber nicht. Und mir geht es weniger um den Goldstatus, sondern mehr um den Veteranenstatus, da ich eben keinen NCsoft Account habe, und man mit Veteran eigentlich alles hat und kann.



> Ich verstehe auch das es Leute gibt denen es nichts ausmacht erst mal tagelang nur so zu spielen, um dann, alles was man erreicht hat wieder zu verlieren. Nur das es anscheinend so viele sind kapiere ich nicht. So ein Char wächst mir doch ans Herz. Und wenn ich lese fragen doch auch die meisten Spieler, die einen Testaccount haben, ob sie ihren Testchar danach auch so weiter spielen können. Also scheint das nicht nur mir wichtig zu sein.



Ja, ohne Wipe wäre es ziemlich cool. Und ein Char wächst dir doch nur dann ans Herz, wenn du ihn lange spielst, vielleicht noch RPst, dir eine Geschichte ausdenkst, reinversetzt und wirklich Mühe machst. Und die mache ich mir im Moment nicht. Ich spiele momentan nur um einfach die "Grundprinzipien" von Aion zu verstehen, die sich in vielen Punkten doch von anderen MMORPGS unterscheiden (Machtscherben, Gottsteine, VZ, Crafting, x-Schlag-Waffe, Chainskills, etc etc etc.), und um die Klassen auszuprobieren.



> EDIT: Was mich aber mal interessieren würde. Also von den wirklich neuen Spielern. Wie gefällt euch Aion ?



Mir persönlich gefällt es bisher sehr sehr gut. Das Leveln und die Quests machen Spaß. Das Fliegen ist toll. Die Atmosphäre und Grafik des Spiels ist in sich auch sehr stimmig, es ist alles so mystisch-spirituell angehaucht, was ja auch zur Lore passt. Das System wie PvP gemacht wird ist sehr gut.
Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist das fast jedes Material irgendwelche total kryptischen Namen hat, mit denen man als Anfänger erstmal nichts anzufangen weiß. Das kommt aber mit der Zeit und der Erfahrung. Allgemein das Crafting-System finde ich wenig intuitiv bisher, und ein bisschen verwirrend. Aber ich hab mich damit auch noch kaum auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## Geige (29. Januar 2012)

Okey, ich habe Aion etwas über 1 1/2 Jahre in Ger gespielt und davor schon eine Zeit lang in China,
ich denke also, dass ich euch ein paar Tips geben kann.

- Ihr denkt ihr seid reich, weill ihr 10 Millionen Kinah besitzt? -> Falsch, das reicht gerade mal für die Umkosten 30er Elite Sets auf +10 zu pushen. (Und dafür braucht ihr noch glück.)
- Eq ist in diesem Spiel alles, ihr solltet früh anfangen euch zu überlegen, was ihr im Endgame machen wollt und welches EQ dafür zum Einstieg am besten geeignet ist.
(Für viele Klassen lohnt sich das 30er Elite PvP-Set - Relativ leicht zu verzaubern, relativ billig und für den anfang richtig gute Stats)
- Lasst das Craften erstmal sein. Crafting kostet viel Geld, das ihr mit eurem ersten Char noch nicht in den großen Mengen besitzt
- Solltet ihr einen Ranger oder einen SM spielen, empfehle ich euch mal nach Elite-Solo-Grinden zu googeln. (http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/145217-leitfaden-fur-beschwoerer/)
- Sowohl Gladiatoren als auch Templer können tanken
- Für die erste Instanz (Nochsana - zu finden im Abyss) reichen schon 3 Spieler aus, vorrausgesetzt ihr seid ein bisschen MMO erfahren
- Sucht euch eine nette Gilde, Aion ist für Solospieler ganz nett, aber mit ner Gildentruppe an in einem Elitegebiet zu stehen ein bissl zu labern und einfach nur zu grinden kann auch Spaß machen
- Ihr habt relativ viele zu bedienende Zauber, eine Maus mit Extratasten ist sehr hilfreich
- Wenn ihr neu anfangt versucht lieber PvP weitgehend aus dem Weg zu gehen. Seid euch gewiss - Ihr seid das letzte Glied in der Nahrungskette

Sobald ich wieder mal Lust habe führe ich die Liste noch ein wenige weiter fort


----------



## Geige (29. Januar 2012)

Entschuldigung, Doppelpost


----------



## Cerom (29. Januar 2012)

Das mit den Kosten hat sich sehr entspannt. Mit 55 ist es dann etwas schwieriger, aber mit Stufe 30 hat man eigentlich immer genug Kinah. Etwas anderes ist es wenn man Schneiderei, Rüstungsbau oder Waffenbau betreibt. Dann allerdings ist Kinahknappheit immer da. Also 10 Millionen mit Stufe 30 ist mittlerweile nicht mehr sehr viel. Im Grunde nicht all zu schwer. Da hat sich viel getan.


----------



## Geige (29. Januar 2012)

Sag ich doch, 10 Mille K sind gar nix mehr


----------



## Manat (31. Januar 2012)

Sammeln und Craften: 

Starter-Accounts sollten das tägliche Sammel-Maximum immer ausschöpfen, insbesondere, wenn sie auch in höheren Leveln die Sammel-Queste machen wollen und vorhaben, irgendwann mal einen Meisterberuf zu machen. Außerdem kann man alle 6 Berufe bis 299 hochskillen, d.h. man kann mit den gesammelten Mats sich selbst Tränke, Rollen und Buff-Food, Rüstungen, Waffen und Schmuck craften, da man ja im AH nichts kaufen kann und das Zeug von den NPCs nicht wirklich taugt. Grad bis etwa lvl40 sehr nützlich.

Skillt von Anfang an euer Äthersammeln. Es ist zwar in den unteren Levelbereichen etwas mühselig, weil ihr noch nicht ausreichend Flugzeit habt, aber ein paar Brocken jeden Tag während der Levelphase, und ihr vermeidet später stundenlanges Rumflattern in den wenige gut bestückten und gern mal abgefarmten Low-lvl-Gebieten und könnt euch bereits dem lukrativerem Sammeln von höherlevelligem Äther widmen. 

Kauft sobald ihr könnt in den Abyssfestungen die Morphrezepte für Mats. Damit müßt ihr nur noch Äther sammeln gehen und könnt aus ebendiesem mittels Götterkraft (fast) jeden Rohstoff morphen, den ihr fürs Craften benötigt. Die NPCs in den Abyssfestungen sind für euch nur ansprechbar, wenn die Festung in der Hand eurer Fraktion ist. 

Niemals verkauft Veredelungssteine oder werft sie gar weg, wenn ihr craften wollt! Ihr könnt diese zwar im AH oder mit begrenztem Kontingent beim NPC kaufen, aber da kosten sie viel Geld. Auch lowlvl-Veredelungssteine für Accessoires, Waffen und Rüstungen braucht man manchmal noch für Equip in höheren Levelbereichen. Die besten Ohrringe für eine lange Levelstrecke sind z.B. lvl 23 und werden oft und gern bis lvl40 getragen. Mit denen kann man sogar Geld im AH verdienen.  

Mach nicht nur Arbeitsaufträge. Sicher, diese sind wichtig, weil man grüne Rezepte bekommt, die man später benötigt, um höherwertige Sachen herstellen zu können. Aber sie kosten Kinah, weil du Materialien zu den Questgegenständen zukaufen mußt. Wenn du genügend Rezepte durch die Quests bekommen oder im AH günstig zugekauft hast, solltest du mit Mats weiterskillen, besonders, wenn du sowieso etwas bestimmtes craften möchtest, z.B. ein Schwert. Bei Alchi und Kochen läßt sich außerdem mit vielen der Produkte gutes Geld im AH machen, so daß das Berufsskillen nicht so schwer aufs Portmonee fällt. Außerdem muß man für die Arbeitsqueste am Bildschirm bleiben und alle paar Minuten aktiv werden, wenn man mit Mats skillt, kann man auch solang was anderes tun gehn, z.B. Abwaschen in der Küche. 

Der Bereich eines Rezeptes, wo du EP für die Herstellung bekommst und deinen Beruf skillst, sind 40 Skill-Pkt. ab Rezeptlevel. Also mit dem Rezept Stahlbarren lvl 1 kannst du deinen Beruf bis Skilllevel 40 puschen. Alle 10 Skillpunkte nimmt aber die Höhe der Ep und damit die Schnelligkeit des Skillpunktanstiegs ab.


----------



## Prinzlein (31. Januar 2012)

Ich bin einer dieser "nochniemalsaiongesehen" Spieler. Wäre nett wenn noch ein paar weitere Grundlegende Tipps kommen würden. Bin erst Level 10 und nun in der großen Stadt angekommen und was soll ich sagen, ich wurde schlichtweg erschlagen und habe keinen Schimmer auf was ich jetzt erstmal achten sollte. 


Danke auf jedenfall schonmal meinen Vorrednern!

Prinzlein


----------



## Manat (31. Januar 2012)

Nimm alle verfügbaren Queste an und arbeite sie ab. Lies die Questtexte, die erklären sehr viel! Auf diese Weise wirst du jeden Bereich, den Aion zu bieten hat, sehen und erklärt bekommen. Besonders wichtig sind die gelben Queste, Kampagnenquest, aber das hast du sicherlich schon bemerkt. Die dunkelblauen Queste zeigen dir besondere Bereiche von Aion auf, also z.B. Miols (bekommst eins geschenkt ) oder sie eröffnen dir z.B. den Zutritt zu bestimmten Fraktionen -> Mentorenqueste oder Solo-Instanzen -> Haramel.

Edith meint, mit N öffnest du die transparente Karte, nochmaliges N vergrößert sie. Die zeigt aber aktuell irgendwie nicht die verfügbaren Queste an, dazu bitte M drücken.  Den Grundriss der Stadt studieren und sich die Namen der Orte merken sowie die Standorte der Teleport-Statuen ausfindig machen, wird dir vieles erleichtern und manchen Weg sparen.


----------



## Mikehoof (1. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Na ja, das muß ich nicht ganz kapieren. Wieso fängt jemand einen Char auf den Betaserver an, nur damit er dann schon bald wieder gelöscht wird ? Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das da wirklich was getestet wird. Was sollte das sein ? Aion hat zwar einige Schwachstellen, welches MMO hat die nicht, aber Bugs sind eigentlich mit der Lupe zu suchen. Ich wüßte keinen. Und wieso wollen die ihre Technik testen ? Ich kaufe mir doch auch keinen neuen Computer und teste den dann erst mal 3 Wochen um dann anschließend alle, seid dem gespeicherten Daten, zu löschen. Ich denke das ist eher ein Werbegag von Gameforce. Aber die Leute scheinen auch darauf einzugehen.
> 
> EDIT: Oder lese ich vielleicht dann, so in ein, zwei Jahren „Ich war schon bei der Beta dabei" ? (^^) Die Beta war vor zweieinhalb Jahren.



Für mich ist diese Beta grosser Müll gewesen! Meine Motivation bei SWTOR einzuloggen war danach bei Null ka warum....   Mir ist dann noch eine Tatsache aufgefallen und zwar habe ich immer noch den Aion Desktop Hintergrund. Anscheinend sollte es so sein dass ich wieder Aion spiele.

Ich denke Gameforge wollte natürlich die Server testen und noch dazu einigen Leute so die Möglichkeit geben Aion anzutesten.

Mir stellen sich als "neuer" einige Fragen. Ich habe seinerzeit 3 Monate gespielt und somit die ganzen Patches nicht mitbekommen die danach gelaufen sind. Also lege ich mal los vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand und führt mich aus dem dunkeln.

1. Stimmt es das man bestimmte Waffen jetzt nicht mehr austauschen muß sondern die Stats pushen kann mit bestimmten Waffenverbesserungen abgesehen von diesen Steinchen deren Name mir entfallen ist?   
2. Stimmt es das es wirklich mehr Quests im Levelbereich geworden sind oder ist das nur "Propaganda"?  Mir kam es spontan so vor als ob es in Verteron mehr Quests gab als früher.

3. Es ist recht schwer sich durch die ganzen letzten Patchnotes zu lesen also gibt es auch im Levelbereich neue Instanzen oder betrifft das nur den Endgamebereich?

4. Habe ich es richtig verstanden das neue Chars auf dem neuen Server meine Veteranenbelohnungen erhalten und die Flügel der CE? (Goldstatus vorrausgesetzt)

5. Was hat die Arena für einen Sinn? Marken sammeln? Läuft die mit Teams ab oder 1er gegen einen? Fraktion untereinander oder gegen die anderen?

6. Instanzenfinder? Der ist ja anscheinend auch neu.... Wie läuft der? Trägt man sich da mit seiner Rolle die man spielen möchte einfach irgendwo in irgendeinem Gebiet ein und wird dann hingeportet oder fliegt (läuft) man da selber hin?

Ok mir würde noch vieles einfallen aber das wäre es erstmal  

P.S. An den Hammer Experten "Prüfungen" für die Berufe wurde sicher nichts geändert, ebenso wie die legendäre Itemdroprate in den Inis........ oder?


----------



## Cerom (1. Februar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Für mich ist diese Beta grosser Müll gewesen! Meine Motivation bei SWTOR einzuloggen war danach bei Null ka warum....   Mir ist dann noch eine Tatsache aufgefallen und zwar habe ich immer noch den Aion Desktop Hintergrund. Anscheinend sollte es so sein dass ich wieder Aion spiele.
> 
> Ich denke Gameforge wollte natürlich die Server testen und noch dazu einigen Leute so die Möglichkeit geben Aion anzutesten.
> 
> ...


zu 1. Was du damit genau meinst muß ich etwas raten. Natürlich mußt du auch weiterhin Waffen austauschen. Allerdings nicht so oft wie z.B. in WOW. Die Ausrüstung ist nicht dermaßen inflationär das alles schon drei Stufen später völlig überholt ist. Du kannst deine Ausrüstung sehr statk verbessern, so das ein Austausch meist erst spät nötig wird (siehe meine Anmerkungen zu Gottsteinen). Du hast einige Möglichkeiten Ausrüstung zu verbessern. Das sind einmal die Manasteine, damit kannst du bestimmen was verbessert wird, also zum Beispiel mehr  Angriff oder mehr Mana usw. Dann gibt es die Verzauberungsstufen die meist drei oder vier Werte des Gegenstands verbessern, die gehen bis +10, bei hochwertigen Waffen später bis +15. Das nächste währen die Gottsteine, die sind teuer und werden eigentlich erst später wichtig. Und dann gibt es, aber erst ab Stufe 55, die Feuerprobenausrüstungsteile, da kann man zwei Verbesserungsstufen haben. Und schlußendlich lassen sich zwei Zweihandwaffen zu einer Waffe verschmelzen. 

zu 2. Insgesamt gibt es 3700 Questen. Also rein rechnerisch 67 Quests pro Stufe. Das sollte reichen.

zu 3. Na ja, ich weis nicht wann du aufgehört hast. Insgesamt gibt es 34 Instanzen. Bei Aion ist es nicht ganz so wie du es vielleicht gewohnt bist. Neben den Instanzen gbt es auch noch die Heldenbereiche. Die sind nicht instanziert, also da können mehre Gruppen drin sein, aber man braucht dazu eine Gruppe. Bei den Instanzen ist die Erste dann ab Stufe 18, allerdings eine Soloinstanz, also nur allein machbar. Dann käme auf Stufe 25 eine, ab Stufe 30 dann die Festungsinstanzen im unteren Abyss, auf Stufe 38 dann wieder eine Solo, auf Stufe 40 die Festungsinstanzen im oberen Abyss, ab 41 dann zwei Instanzen, ab 46 eine usw.

zu 3. Du erhältst die Veteranenbelohnungen rückwirkend für die Monate die du damals bezahlt hast. Ab Februar übernimmt Gameforce das System und paßt es auf 3.0 an.

zu 4. Es gibt verschiedene Arenen. Zuerst mal eine da erschließt sich mir nicht so recht der Sinn. Da kann man einfach nur Duelle machen. Und dann gibt es die Feuerprobenarenen. Und die dann noch mal nur als Trainingsarenen, also nur als Fun. In den richtigen Feuerprobenarenen sammelt man Marken, davon zwei Arten um sich die Feuerprobenausrüstung kaufen zu können. Es gibt die Arenen als Soloinstanz, als Gruppeninstanz, als PVP Arena, 10 gegen 10 und als PVP Arena 1 gegen 1. Allerdings gehen die Feuerprobenarenen erst ab Stufe 46 (46 bis 50 und 51 bis 55).

zu 5. Instanzfinder ? Hmm, es gbt ein Gruppentool, da kann man sich eintragen oder nach Gruppen suchen. Das wird dann auch im Chat geschrieben. Und dann gibt es eine Instanzenübersicht, bei der kann man dann prüfen ob man die Instanz von der Stufe her betreten kann oder ob man da vielleicht noch CD hat.
Grundsätzlich mußt du zu den Instanzen natürlich selbst hin. Aber es gibt verdammt viele Hilfen um Wege schnell hinter sich zu bringen. Meist ist man innerhalb von einer oder wenigen Minuten am Ziel.

Doch die Expertenprüfungen wurden entschärft. Die Dropraten wurden erhöht, oft gibt es auch Events wo die Dropraten noch mal verdoppelt werden. Aber das solltestdu schon bei den normalen Quests mit bekommen haben.

Puuuh, gut das dir nicht mehr eingefallen ist ^^

EDIT: Mal mein kurzes Fazit zu Aion, Besonders nach dem ich nun  auch vier Wochen SWtor gespielt habe. Ich halte Aion für das zur Zeit ausgereiftes und kurzweiligste MMO. Leider hat NCsoft es nur fertig gebracht den Ruf diese wunderbaren Spieles (besonders in Europa, nur da wird es auch F2P) so zu ruinieren das es einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat. Eigentlich Schade das es nun F2P wird.


----------



## Mikehoof (1. Februar 2012)

Also erstmal vielen DANK :-)

Ich glaube das mit der Waffe nennt sich Waffen Fusion oder so ähnlich habe da keine genaue Erklärung gefunden.



> EDIT: Mal mein kurzes Fazit zu Aion, Besonders nach dem ich nun auch vier Wochen SWtor gespielt habe. Ich halte Aion für das zur Zeit ausgereiftes und kurzweiligste MMO. Leider hat NCsoft es nur fertig gebracht den Ruf diese wunderbaren Spieles (besonders in Europa, nur da wird es auch F2P) so zu ruinieren das es einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat. Eigentlich Schade das es nun F2P wird.



Ich persönlich werde es als Abo abschliessen nur muß man halt schauen was im Store letztlich angeboten wird. Mein Grund damals aufzuhören war unter anderem die Performance im Abyss bei den Raids und das werde ich diesmal halt in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Cerom (1. Februar 2012)

Das mit der Waffenfusion hab ich schon erklärt. Du kannst zwei Zweihandwaffen zu einer verschmelzen. Dabei werden dann die Werte (zum Teil) der zweiten Waffe auf die erste übertragen. Du kannst dann z.B. statt 5 Manasteine, 10 sockeln.


----------



## Cerom (1. Februar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde es als Abo abschliessen nur muß man halt schauen was im Store letztlich angeboten wird. Mein Grund damals aufzuhören war unter anderem die Performance im Abyss bei den Raids und das werde ich diesmal halt in Kauf nehmen.


Bei den Abyssraids schalte ich grundsätzlich alle anderen Spieler aus (SHIFT+F12, dann sind nur noch die Namen zu sehen). Läßt sich auch so sehr gut spielen. Mein Computer lagt da sonst auch fürchterlich. Also so bis 100 Spieler geht es noch, aber bei 200 oder 500 ist es unmöglich. Aber das nehme ich auch gern in Kauf. Bei SWtor z.B lagt es ja schon wenn da nur 10 Spieler in der Nähe sind. Also da ist Aion um Welten besser programmiert.


----------



## Prinzlein (1. Februar 2012)

Ich benutze mal den Thread für Zwischenfragen:


Das mit dem Verzaubern und den Steine würde ich mal gerne irgendwo nachlesen, hat jemand
einen brauchbaren Link dahingehend?

Danke!



Prinzlein


----------



## Cerom (1. Februar 2012)

http://gameguide.de.aiononline.com/aion/Waffenfusion

http://gameguide.de.aiononline.com/aion/Manasteine

http://gameguide.de.aiononline.com/aion/Verzauberungssteine

http://gameguide.de.aiononline.com/aion/Gottsteine


----------



## BaddaBumm (1. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Bei den Abyssraids schalte ich grundsätzlich alle anderen Spieler aus (SHIFT+F12, dann sind nur noch die Namen zu sehen).
> 
> Läßt sich auch so sehr gut spielen.
> 
> ...




Klar, lässt sich sehr gut spielen, wenn man nur gegen Namen kämpft. Muss wahnsinnig viel Spass machen. Davon abgesehen, dass das PvP in Aion ungefähr die gleiche Stufe wie das WoW-PvP hat - viel schlechter gehts nicht mehr, auch wenn man sich anstrengt.

Das nimmst du gern ich Kauf? Du hättest uns auch erzählen können, dass du lieber schwarz-weiß Fernseh schaust anstatt Full-HD - das hätte dir auch jeder sofort abgekauft.

SWTOR lagt bei 10 Spielern? Ich weiß nicht welche Schreibmaschine du Rechner nennst, aber so schlimm wars nicht.

Ja, Aion ist soviel besser programmiert, dass man die Details auf Low und alle Spieler im INSTANZIERTEN Abyss ausschalten muss - vorausgesetzt man fährt nicht auf ne Dia-Show ab.

Manche sollten sich mal ihr Getippsel durchlesen, bevor sie den Postenknopf finden...


----------



## Cerom (2. Februar 2012)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Klar, lässt sich sehr gut spielen, wenn man nur gegen Namen kämpft. Muss wahnsinnig viel Spass machen. Davon abgesehen, dass das PvP in Aion ungefähr die gleiche Stufe wie das WoW-PvP hat - viel schlechter gehts nicht mehr, auch wenn man sich anstrengt.
> 
> Das nimmst du gern ich Kauf? Du hättest uns auch erzählen können, dass du lieber schwarz-weiß Fernseh schaust anstatt Full-HD - das hätte dir auch jeder sofort abgekauft.
> 
> ...


Ich weis nicht wo dein Problem liegt ? Aber wenn ich in Aion Kämpfe und da sind 100 andere Spieler direkt um mich herum dann läuft es absolut flüssig. Diese 100 Spieler sind auch noch alle individuell gestaltet. Also die Ausrüstung geht von Gladiator, in Jens mit T-Shirt,  Zauberin mit leichten Sommerkleidchen bis zum Templer in vollere mittelalterlichen Rüstung. Da hat jeder das Aussehen seines Chars individuell gestaltet. Nicht alle in 0815 Kutte oder Plastikrüstung. 

Mein Computer ist 2,5 Jahre alt und hat damals 800 Euro gekostet. Der ist nicht schlecht, aber veraltet. In SWtor lagt es schon bei 10 Spielern die nichts machen, nur so da stehen und alle Standartaussehen haben.  Wobei, wann sind schon mal 10 Spieler in der Nähe ? Das ist äußerst selten, außer du zählst die Begleiter der Spieler mit.

In Aion lagt s dann allerdings bei mir wenn da 200, 500, 800 oder noch mehr Spieler gegeneinander kämpfen. In Swtor sind nicht mal annähern so viele in einem Gebiet, und da lagt es dann schon wie sau.

Also versuch mir nicht zu erzählen wie gut Swtor progamiert ist ? Ich hab es vier Wochen gespielt. Es ist grauenhaft programmiert.  Ein SSingleplayergamel in der Betaphase, mehr nicht. Sehr schön gemacht mit der Vollvertonung, aber eben einfach nur Singleplayer und das dann noch nicht mal fertig, geschweige denn auch nur ansatzweise komfortabel.  

Geh zu Swtor zurück und genieße es. Ich hab denen 50 Euro und eine Gametimecard für 60 Tage spendiert. Möge BW/EA damit glücklich werden. War einfach eine Spende, das Spiel ist es nicht wert.

Ist mir übrigens neu das der Abyss instanziert ist.


----------



## Mikehoof (2. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ist mir übrigens neu das der Abyss instanziert ist.




Im Grunde ist der Abyss natürlich instanziert :-) Also der Abyss insgesamt dürfte schon abgekoppelt sein von den anderen Bereichen allerdings ist der Abyss auch wirklich riesig. Was bei Aion immer schon gefehlt hat war die Möglichkeit der "PvP Minigames" ala Voidstar, Warsong oder Tore von Ekrund. So beginnt PvP in Aion sinnvoll erst relativ spät. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich auf dem neuen Server anfangen werde. Mit meinem 45er Jäger von früher dürfte ich ziemlich alt aussehen auf den alten Servern.

Ich will aber eh einen Beschwörer hochleveln von daher bleibt der Jäger im Dauerschlaf.



> Davon abgesehen, dass das PvP in Aion ungefähr die gleiche Stufe wie das WoW-PvP hat - viel schlechter gehts nicht mehr, auch wenn man sich anstrengt.



Aion PvP hat mit dem PvP von WoW und SWTOR nun fast nichts gemeinsam ka ob du Aion wirklich jemals wirklich gespielt hast. Ich persönlich würde das PvP knapp hinter WAR einreihen es ist immer die Frage was man für ein PvP erwartet. Nachdem ich gelesen habe das es nun (leider erst im High-Bereich) noch zusätzliche PvP Möglichkeiten gibt bin ich vorsichtig optimistisch. Immer dieser Zwang andere Spiele schlecht zu machen die man nicht spielen will wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben. Ich würde im SWTOR Forum jetzt auch keinen Thread aufmachen "Hilfe ich habe keine Lust mehr mich einzuloggen wie kann das sein?"


----------



## Cerom (2. Februar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist der Abyss natürlich instanziert :-) Also der Abyss insgesamt dürfte schon abgekoppelt sein von den anderen Bereichen allerdings ist der Abyss auch wirklich riesig. Was bei Aion immer schon gefehlt hat war die Möglichkeit der "PvP Minigames" ala Voidstar, Warsong oder Tore von Ekrund. So beginnt PvP in Aion sinnvoll erst relativ spät. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich auf dem neuen Server anfangen werde. Mit meinem 45er Jäger von früher dürfte ich ziemlich alt aussehen auf den alten Servern.
> 
> Ich will aber eh einen Beschwörer hochleveln von daher bleibt der Jäger im Dauerschlaf.
> 
> ...


So gesehen ist natürlich jedes Gebiet, in jedem MMO, instanziert. Aber ich glaube das ist eine sehr, sehr weit hergeholte Betrachtungsweise. 

Diese PVP-Minigames hast du ja nun mit den Feuerproben-Aenen. Da kannst du wählen zwischen 1 gegen 1 oder 10 jeder gegen jeden. Für mich eine der interessantesten Sachen. Aber man mß dabei auch bedenken das es für Neue dann doch recht frustrierend sein kann. Die Ausrüstung macht das meiste aus. Nur gerade die kann man sich  in den Arenen in relativ kurzer Zeit zusammen sparen. 

Ich glaube nicht das sich PVP auf den alten oder dem neuen Server viel nehmen wird.

Ich bin schon der Meinung dass das PVP recht gut balanciert ist. Mit meinem Templer (Tank) gewinne ich rund 75 % der Kämpfe. Dabei hält es sich ungefähr in der Waage ob die Gegner nun schlechter, gleichwertig oder besser ausgerüstet sind. Wobei die Ausrüstung schon wirklich sehr ausschlaggebend ist. Leicht sind für mich Assassinen, Gladiatoren, Kantoren und Jäger (im Bodenkampf). Gegen Kleriker wird es ein Endloskampf. Gegen Zauberer oder Beschwörer habe ich sehr schlechte Chancen  Ähnlich sieht es bei den anderen Klassen aus. Jede hat einige Klassen gegen die er sehr gute Chancen hat und dann wieder Klassen gegen die er kaum Chancen hat.


----------



## BaddaBumm (2. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wo dein Problem liegt ? Aber wenn ich in Aion Kämpfe und da sind 100 andere Spieler direkt um mich herum dann läuft es absolut flüssig. Diese 100 Spieler sind auch noch alle individuell gestaltet. Also die Ausrüstung geht von Gladiator, in Jens mit T-Shirt,  Zauberin mit leichten Sommerkleidchen bis zum Templer in vollere mittelalterlichen Rüstung. Da hat jeder das Aussehen seines Chars individuell gestaltet. Nicht alle in 0815 Kutte oder Plastikrüstung.
> 
> Mein Computer ist 2,5 Jahre alt und hat damals 800 Euro gekostet. Der ist nicht schlecht, aber veraltet. In SWtor lagt es schon bei 10 Spielern die nichts machen, nur so da stehen und alle Standartaussehen haben.  Wobei, wann sind schon mal 10 Spieler in der Nähe ? Das ist äußerst selten, außer du zählst die Begleiter der Spieler mit.
> 
> ...




Du brauchst mich nicht zu SWTOR zurückschicken. Ich will zu 95% PvP spielen, von daher interessieren mich die Themepark-MMOs wie Aion und/oder SWTOR relativ wenig.
Das SWTOR super programmiert ist habe ich nicht behauptet. Ist genauso gut/schlecht wie Aion auch - Mass-PvP ist bei beiden relativ unspielbar (Chars ausblenden usw. ist mit Sicherheit keine Option...).


800 Spieler oder MEHR?! Hehe, jo klar. Soviel waren es nicht mal im ersten Monat nach Release zum langweiligen Siegen/Ruckeln nach festen Timern... Aber gut, wird schon stimmen wenn du das sagst. 


Das der Abyss instanziert ist, ist dir neu und/oder ist eine weit hergeholte Behauptung von mir?
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass dir der Begriff Instanz geläufig ist, von daher geh ich nicht weiter drauf ein.
Beantworte mir nur eine Frage: Wie kommst du in den Abyss? Siehst du beim Betreten ein schickes Ladebildschirmchen oder ist der frei zugänglich?  

Damit wäre das Mysterium instanzierter Abyss gelüftet und nein, nicht JEDES Gebiet in einem MMO ist instanziert. Auf deine Themepark-MMOs mag das zutreffen, da geb ich dir Recht. Nur sind die halt nicht der Mittelpunkt des Spieleuniversums. Ich könnte dir jetzt locker flockig 5 MMOs aus dem Ärmchen schütteln, die wirklich eine offene Welt haben - sowas gibts, das ist nicht nur ein Gerücht.



@ Mike

Ja, natürlich hab ich Aion gespielt und auch das PvP. Sonst hätte ich die Aussage nicht getroffen.

Sag mir mal wo sich das PvP von Aion grossartig von dem PvP in WoW/jedem anderen 0815 bzw. Themepark-MMO unterscheidet. Entweder bin ich blind oder es gibt keine markanten Unterschiede.

Der einzige Unterschied den man mit viel gutem Willen aufführen könnte wäre der, dass Aion kein GCD hat.

Die Grundpfeiler sind fast identisch: Das PvP ist komplett levelabhängig, PvP-Equip > ..., kein vernünftiges oPvP/Siegesystem, keine wirklichen Konsequenzen wenn man stirbt und 0815 Tab-Target-Faceroll-Kampfsystem.





Soll ja jeder spielen, was ihm Spass macht. Wenn mir dann aber einer erzählt, dass der Abyss nicht instanziert ist und Aion so toll programmiert wäre und im gleichen Post erzählt, dass er bei grösseren Spieleransammlungen die Chars ausblenden muss um kein Standbild zu haben, dann muss ich meinen Senf dazugeben.


----------



## Cerom (2. Februar 2012)

Gratuliere; du hast den Grund des Ladebildschirmes beim Gebietswechsel erfaßt.


----------



## Mikehoof (3. Februar 2012)

> @ Mike
> 
> Ja, natürlich hab ich Aion gespielt und auch das PvP. Sonst hätte ich die Aussage nicht getroffen.
> 
> ...



Mir ging es um das System als solches also die Raids um Keeps/Festungen einzunehmen. Solche Sachen findest du bei WoW ect. eben nicht. Natürlich ist es stark Level und Equipabhängig. Die Frage ist eben hat man Lust darauf mit einer Allianz loszufliegen oder möchte man lieber "PvP-Minigames" spielen. Mir persönlich bringt beides Spaß.

Ich finde den Unterschied schon recht groß wenn man instant Fähigkeiten auch instant auslösen kann :-)


Das Problem für Leute die zu 95% PvP spielen wollen ist doch das es kein Spiel gibt welches sowas bietet im MMO Bereich. Bei WAR einem quasi reinem PvP Spiel geht es meistens ums PvP aber zu 90% besteht es auch dort aus warten und rumlungern. Vielleicht hast du ja einen Tip für mich. :-)

Für mich wird Aion viel zu bieten haben, zumal ich es seinerzeit (Release) nur 3 Monate gespielt habe und dann aufhören mußte. Patch 1.9,2.0,2.5 usw. kenne ich alle überhaupt nicht, von daher werden die Flügel hoffentlich bald ausgebreitet!


----------



## Skortex (3. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, habe mit der Beta völlig ahnungslos angefangen, aber dank euch ging es flüssig von statten.
Werde nun die nächsten Wochen nutzen um mir mein Main auszusuchen und dann zum F2P -Release ordentlich loszurocken ^^.

Wünsche allen viel Spass und vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja Ingame


----------



## Gann (4. Februar 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob auch neue Server zum neuen Start kommen, oder muss man auf einen der bekannten gehen wo die ganzen "uralten" Chars drauf sind ? Das wäre aus PVP-Sicht ja ein Witz.


----------



## Igorausdemwald (4. Februar 2012)

Prinzlein schrieb:


> Ich benutze mal den Thread für Zwischenfragen:
> 
> 
> Das mit dem Verzaubern und den Steine würde ich mal gerne irgendwo nachlesen, hat jemand
> ...



Die Gameguides sind ja schon verlinkt worden, aber das interessanteste darin fehlt leider - welche VZ Steine maximieren die Verzauberungswahrscheinlichkeit

i) so gut wie alles in Aion hat ein Zufallselement -> d.h. Verzauberungssteine können fehlschlagn

ii) Welcher Verzauberungsstein zur Maximierung der Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Verzauberung von +1 - +10 verwendet werden sollte hängt von der Qualität des Gegenstandes ab - Erfahrung da ist +20 - +25 über dem Ausgangsitemlevel bei goldenen Gegenständen (d.h. wenn dein Item auf Level 50 gedroppt ist, dann willst du von Stufe 1 bis 10 Level 70 - 75 Steine nutzen) nd 25 - 35 bei orangenen Gegenständen.

iii) Spannend wird es, wenn du Gegenstände auf +11 bis +15 verzaubern willst. Im Gegensatz zum vorherigen Intervall führt eine fehlgeschlagene Verzauberung hier zu einem Verlust auf die Stufe +10 (zwischen +1 u. +10 fällt bei einem Fehlschlag die VZ-Stufe nur um einen nach unten) -> hier muss man auf das Item anfangen das durch die Verzauberung veränderte Ilevel zu berücksichtigen. D.h. auf +11 Gold nimmst du einen 71 - 76 Stein, auf +12 einen 72 - 77 Stein.

(das sind meine Erfahrungswerte gewesen aus 2 Jahren Aion und vielen Milliarden verblasene Kina ....)


----------



## Cerom (5. Februar 2012)

Gann schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob auch neue Server zum neuen Start kommen, oder muss man auf einen der bekannten gehen wo die ganzen "uralten" Chars drauf sind ? Das wäre aus PVP-Sicht ja ein Witz.



Die alten Server bleiben bestehen und ein neuer wird zu Anfang eröffnet. Das ist der derzeitige Betaserver, alle Betaaccounts da werden zur Veröffentlichung gelöscht. Einen Servertransfer der Chars von alten Server wird es zuerst mal nicht geben. Auf dem neuen Server fangen alle mit Level 1 an


----------



## Cerom (5. Februar 2012)

Igorausdemwald schrieb:


> Die Gameguides sind ja schon verlinkt worden, aber das interessanteste darin fehlt leider - welche VZ Steine maximieren die Verzauberungswahrscheinlichkeit
> 
> i) so gut wie alles in Aion hat ein Zufallselement -> d.h. Verzauberungssteine können fehlschlagn
> 
> ...


Wer genauere Informationen haben möchte. Auch zu Buffood, Veredelungssteinen usw. sollte sich diese Seite mal ansehen. die ist sehr gut gemacht:

http://www.aion-infos.de/startseite


----------



## Geige (5. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, dass ich mir auch den neuen Server mal anschauen werde.

Und zu der obigen PvP Diskusion will ich auch gerne noch meinen Senf dazugeben, da dort Dinge gesagt wurden,
die ich so einfach nicht stehen lassen kann.

Mit dem "instanzierten" Abyss fange ich an. Ich kenne ja deine Definition von instanziert nicht, jedoch ist für
mich eine Instanz eine Kopie von einem Gebiet, das beliebig oft existieren kann und dass für jede Spielergruppe
jeden Spieler eigens neu erschafen und nach ablauf einer gewissen Zeit wieder zerstört wird. Der Abyss ist zu 100% keine 
Instanz er ist schlich und ergreifend nur ein großes Gebiet, das per Ladebildschirm geladen werden muss. Das ist aber die
Regel bei so ziemlich allen MMO´s. Ich kenne eig nur WoW, wo auf Ladebildschirme beim Zonenwechsel weitgehend verzichtet wurde.



> keine wirklichen Konsequenzen wenn man stirbt


Du gehst vom falschem Standpunkt aus. Du argumentierst vom Standpunkt eines Sandboxfans aus. Klar
dort wären die Todesfolgen von Aion ein Witz, jedoch hatte Aion nie den Anspruch darauf ein Sandbox MMO zu sein,
wer sowas bei Aion erwarte ist hier falsch. Für ein Themenpark MMO dagegen finde/fand ich die Todesfolgen schon immer ganz schön 
hart, wenn man diese mit der Konkurenz vergleicht.



> Sag mir mal wo sich das PvP von Aion grossartig von dem PvP in WoW/jedem anderen 0815 bzw. Themepark-MMO unterscheidet. Entweder bin ich blind oder es gibt keine markanten Unterschiede.
> Der einzige Unterschied den man mit viel gutem Willen aufführen könnte wäre der, dass Aion kein GCD hat.


Hm zum einen hatte Aion PvP schon immer die Ambition darauf, dass alles möglichst offen Abläuft.
Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht, PvP in Aion unterscheidet sich nicht wesentlich von WoW oder WAR PvP, jedoch nur, wenn wir es
rein technisch sehen. Wenn wir jedoch so zu argumentieren beginnen könnte ich einwerfen, dass ja alle MMO´s gleich sind, weil man sich mit "WASD" bewegt.
GCD ist in Aion durchaus vorhanden. Er fällt nur nicht so auf, gäbe es keinen könnte man mit "Erosion" (SM Dot ohne CD) mit entsprechender schnelligkeit mit
nur dem ersten Tick unglaublich hohen Schaden machen. 



> In Aion lagt s dann allerdings bei mir wenn da 200, 500, 800 oder noch mehr Spieler gegeneinander kämpfen.


Sei mir nicht böse, aber soviele Spieler gab es schon lange nichtmehr auf den Aion Servern, die alle gleichzeitig 
ein Keep einnahemen. Ich weiß noch von früher, dass es mit eingeschalteten Spielern zwar durchaus mal laggen konnte und auch tat, 
das war mmer noch um Welten besser war, als bei WAR. 



> Ich glaube nicht das sich PVP auf den alten oder dem neuen Server viel nehmen wird.


Autsch, da geht jemand ganzschön blauäugig an die Sache ran.
Wer damals auf Kromede gespielt hat, 50 war und für damalige Verhältnisse normal ausgerüstet war, der verflucht 
wahrscheinlich bis heute den guten alten Raiden. Raiden war für damalige Verähltnisse enorm gut Ausgerüstet (Full 50er Elite PvP Set
+ 2 mal die 50er Elite Waffen). Damit hat er locker flockig eine ganze Gruppe von normal bis schlecht Ausgestatteten Spielern zerpflückt.
Eifnach so. Klar er spielte auch gut, aber ich denke du weißt was ich damit sagen will. Und heute. Naja. Ich sag es mal
so:früher war Raiden ein Einzelfall, da er einfach 24/7 spielen konnte. Heute ist der durchschnitt schon beinahe auf diesem EQ-Niveau.
Man kommt zwar auch etwas leichter an seine Rüstung, aber als Neuling auf einem alten server zu beginnen ist auf 50 sicherlich erstmal
mit vielen PvP Toden zu verbinden. Bloß blöd, dass man dabei auch immernoch fleißig Ap verliert 
Der neue Server für den F2P start ist ein absoluter Segen und gewährleistet den Spielspaß für Neueinsteiger!



> Ich bin schon der Meinung dass das PVP recht gut balanciert ist. Mit meinem Templer (Tank) gewinne ich rund 75 % der Kämpfe. Dabei hält es sich ungefähr in der Waage ob die Gegner nun schlechter, gleichwertig oder besser ausgerüstet sind. Wobei die Ausrüstung schon wirklich sehr ausschlaggebend ist.


Nach so einer Aussage würde ich mir doch gerne mal besagten Templer im Aion- Arsenal ansehen. Name wäre nicht schlecht.
Ich denke aber, dass du hier etwas übertrieben hast. Um mit einem Templer auf ein derartig hohes W/L Verhältniss zu kommen trägst du mindestens
40er Elite PvP Set mit ner Organen Waffe und ner Elite PvP Waffe drunter. Und um sich so auszustatten dauert erstmal.
Aion PvP ist mMn in der Gruppe recht gut balanciert, gutes Teamplay kann durchaus auch entscheidend sein, wenn die 2 Gegnerteams nicht 
EQ mäßig zu weit auseinander sind.


----------



## Cerom (5. Februar 2012)

@Geige:
Ich spiele auf Kromede. Du hast Recht damit das es schon eine Weile her ist das mal 800 Spieler gleichzeitig im Abyss waren. Vor drei Monaten war das noch etwas anders. Also im November waren da öfters mal 2 Unionen (1 Union = 192 Spieler) auf einer Seite. Da wurde auch noch um die Götterfestung gekämpft. Aber mittlerweile sind das immer so Wellen. Mal ist Wochenlang wenig los, mal wird sehr viel geraidet. Auf Kromede gibt es ein Raidbündnis von einigen Legionen. Je nachdem wie aktiv dieses Raidbündnis ist finden auch große Raids statt. 200 oder auch mehr Spieler (200 = 100 je Seite) aber sind immer noch keine Seltenheit.


Mein Templer heißt Uthas. Und er hat auch so eine Ausrüstung wie du vermutest. 40er PVP Set komplet und auf +10, dazu eine 55er orange Waffe, natürlich mit PVP Waffe darunter. Nur muß man einschränken das diese Ausstattung bei Leibe nicht mehr so extrem ist wie sie vor dem Patch 2.7 war. Durch die Einführung der PVP Arenen mit 2.7 hat sich da sehr viel verschoben. Der größte Teil der 55er hat mittlerweile einige der Ausrüstungsteile, wenn nicht sogar komplett aus der Feuerprobe. Diese Ausrüstung kann locker mit der 50er PVP Ausrüstung mithalten und ist relativ leicht z bekommen. Hingegen ist die Miraju- oder Fenris Ausrüstung kaum noch was wert und wesentlich schwerer zu bekommen. Ich glaube in der Hinsicht hast du vielleicht seid 2.7 nicht mehr gespielt. Es ist mittlerweile recht leicht geworden eine Hightend Ausrüstung zu bekommen.


EDIT:
Ach so. Das Aion Arsenal ist zur Zeit nicht sehr hilfreich. Alle Ausrüstungsteile der Feuerprobe werden da leider nicht angezeigt, istz zur Zeit völlig verbugt. Du erkennst Chars die Feuerprobeteile tragen nur daran das die entsprechenden Slots leer sind. Also denk nicht, wenn du dir da einen Char ansiehst &#8222;warum sind da so viele Slots leer ? Der trägt einfach nur die orangen FP Teile. Die gibt es als PVE und als PVP Versionen. Die PVP Versionen sind dabei ungefähr zwischen 50er und 55er PVP Ausrüstung einzuordnen, teilweise sogar besser als 55er. Also verdammt hochwertig


----------



## Geige (5. Februar 2012)

Ah okey, da hat sich wirklich viel getan.
wie du richtig vermutet hast ist 2.7 bis jetzt an mir vorbeigegangen, werden mir
Aion aber aufjedenfall zum F2P start wieder anschauen. Auch wenn ich mir wohl nen
neuen Char auf dem neuen Server erstelle. Und diesesmal auf Elyosseite


----------



## Cerom (5. Februar 2012)

Was eigentlich immer Lustig ist wenn einige schreiben im Abyss, oder allgemein, sei bei Raids kaum was los. Ich denke da ist einfach der Maßstab etwas verloren gegangen. Natürlich sieht es zuerst mal wenig aus wenn da nur eine Union eine Festung angreift oder verteidigt in der gerade mal 4 oder 5 Allianzen drin sind. Was in Raiudschwachen Zeiten so der Standart ist. Aber hola, da sollte man mal anfangen zu rechnen

4 Allianzen sind 4 x 24 Leute, also 96. Dazu kommen immer noch ein oder zwei Allianzen und kleinere Gruppen die sich nicht der Union angeschlossen haben. Also so ein Bündnis besteht dann aus 100 bis 140 Spielern. Und das nur auf einer Seite. Oft ist die Gegenseite gleich stark oder sogar stärker. Also da kämpfen dann 200 bis 300 Leute gegeneinander.

Und bei dieser Größenordnung schreiben dann einige es sei bei Raids kaum noch was los ^^. Klar, es gibt eben Zeiten da ist dann mehr los. Nur wenig finde ich das nicht.


----------



## Apocalyptica (5. Februar 2012)

Mal eine Frage zum Download des aktuellen Clienten vom F2P:

Muss der Download in einem Rutsch passieren ? Denn irgendwie scheint da nix temporär gespeichert zu bleiben wenn man mittendrinn aufhört.


Ausserdem habe ich von den Anfangszeiten noch die Installations CD hier (Werde also als Veteran einsteigen). Kann man diesen Client benutzen ?
Dann installiere ich diesen nämlich erst.


----------



## Igorausdemwald (6. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Wer genauere Informationen haben möchte. Auch zu Buffood, Veredelungssteinen usw. sollte sich diese Seite mal ansehen. die ist sehr gut gemacht:
> 
> http://www.aion-infos.de/startseite



Ich habe grade mal durchgeschaut und ich finde das "originale" AionWiki etwas besser. Bei den VZ Steinen z.b. wird von Wahrscheinlichkeiten und konkreten Zahlen gesprochen, nur wurden abgesehen von pservern clienten, die diese per Hand "einprogrammiert" haben, diese Wkeiten nicht zugänglich gemacht. Es wird seit langem ( aionsource.com - war mal das größte Forum fürs Spiel) vermutet, dass die maximal mögliche Erfolgswahrscheinlicheit bei 60 - 70% liegt und Ankersteine die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht über die 70% Grenze heben können.

Was man aber festhalten sollte -> je höherwertiger das Item ist, desto teurer und schwieriger wird es sowohl Manasteine zu sockeln als auch die Verzauberungsstufe zu erhöhen.


----------



## Geige (6. Februar 2012)

@Apo:
Also der alte Client müsste noch funktionieren, aber du musst dann halt trotzdem von V 1.5.X auf Version 2.7.X 
updaten und das sind einige Gigabyt. Aber keine Sorge früher zumindest musstest dud as nicht am Stück machen, auch wenn
es so aussieht. Aber der Patcher braucht auch einigezeit um sich zu verdeutlichen, wo er das letztemal unterbrochen wurde,
das kann leider durchaus so aussehen, als würde er sich die Daten nocheinmal holen. Das macht er aber in der Regel nicht!


----------



## Hammerpriest (8. Februar 2012)

hiho! 
ein neuer spieler bin ich zwar nicht (hab zu release 3-4 monate gespielt, danach letztes jahr 2 monate)aber ich hänge meine frage lieber hier rein da ich denke dass es am besten hier rein passt.

kann man mit inaktiven accounts auf der homepage (de.aiononline.com) nicht einloggen? ich kann mich erinnern dass man so zB auch seine items im ah ansehen konnte aber wenn ich meine accountdaten eingebe, komme ich wieder auf die loginseite ohne fehlermeldung. damals (zu release) konnte man definitiv noch einloggen und sogar im forum posten. wurde das jetzt deaktiviert?

mfg hammer


----------



## Cerom (8. Februar 2012)

Nein das Forum funktioniert.so wie man es von Ncsoft gewohnt ist. 

Also nicht wirklich. Es ist völlig verbugt, das wurde in den letzten Wochen immer schlimmer. Es schreibt da ja auch kaum noch jemand (im Betaforum hingegen schreiben sehr viele). Ich brauche auch ewig um mich mal im Forum anzumelden. Wenn ich wirklich mal soweit komme das ich meine Items im HA ansehen kann ist das ein absoluter Glücksfall. 

Wird Zeit das sie dieses (Krampf)Forum abschalten.


----------



## Hammerpriest (8. Februar 2012)

oh man.. ein funktionierendes forum ist doch essentiell sollte man meinen, allein schon um hilfestellung zu erhalten. die anzeige der threads war ohnehin ein pain in the arse.
das spiel an sich war schon ziemlich flashig aber sowas.. hoffen wir dass es nach der übernahme des supports von gameforge besser läuft und dass ncsoft zumindest in gw2 bessere forensoftware bereitstellt. 
*geht wieder an die xbox dark souls zocken*


----------



## Cerom (9. Februar 2012)

Bitte nicht vergessen das Aion nur in Europa F2P wird. In Asien und Amerika bleibt alles wie es ist. Aion ist weltweit immer noch eines der am meisten gespielten (bezahl)MMO´s

Am Forum merkt man schnell das Aion hier ganz unten in der Nahrungskette war. Ncsoft(Korea) hatte die Betreuung für Europa und Amerika an Ncsoft(west) übertragen. Nur so wie es aussah haben sie Ncsoft west gerade mal so notdürftig ausgestattet. Da reicht es nur für ihren Hauptmarkt, und der ist nun mal Nordamerika. Für Europa wurde dann nur mal schnell so was halbherziges hingestellt. Es ist ja kein wunder das die Mitarbeiter für Europa sich quassi die Klinke in die Hand gaben. Es hielt keiner sehr lange aus. Aion Europa wurde nie wirklich von Ncsoft betreut, es war einfach eine Resteverwertung. So kann man natürlich ein so großartiges Spiel schnell kaputt machen.

Aber was solls. Das Form wird eh bald abgeschaltet und dann übernimmt Gameforce. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das die etwas mehr in Aion investieren und es nicht um des schnellen Euros wegen noch weiter kaputt machen.


----------



## Manat (13. Februar 2012)

Die Gameforge-Leute machen mir alle einen guten Eindruck und hey! Ich hab eine CM und einen Guardian am Sonntagabend im Forum gesehen und der Guardian hat sogar Fragen im Forum beantwortet. Das gabs bei NCsoft noch nie! 

Und nein, das NCsoft-Forum ist nicht mehr verbuggt, als vor drei Monaten, aber es liegt wohl auf Servern mit anderen Foren anderer Spiele von NCsoft und daher lädt und lädt und lädt es nicht. Deshalb die Seite ohne Fehlermeldung. Oder, auch sehr schön, Verbindungsabbruch zum Server. 

Das alte Aion auf den NCsoft-Servern hat neuerdings auch eine Performance, die fürn Arsch ist. Gestern ALLEIN in die Feuerprobe rein, 2 Minuten warten, bis meine Skills in der Leiste geladen waren, weitere 2, bis der NPC geladen war, den man ansprechen muß, damits losgehen kann. Wohlgemerkt: Pandämonium war leer, auch im Konzil war kaum ein Char. Ein Freund meinte, Aion dürfe sich jetzt mit einem Cluster auf den LineAge-Servern begnügen... kein Plan, ob das stimmt, aber nicht oder elends langsam ladende Grafiken geben ihm durchaus recht.

Aion auf den Beta-Servern läuft bei gleichen Einstellungen hingegen absolut ruckelfrei und alles ist sofort geladen, selbst, wenn sich X Leute um einen tummeln und man kaum noch treten kann vor lauter Chars.

Ich mach drei Kreuze, wenn Aion endlich komplett bei Gameforge ist.


----------

